# ShineArt ordering



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been reading around and learning lots of things as I start up the rhinestone part of my business. I've so far only been ordering in smaller quantities of rhinestones from various places, up to 50 gross at a time. I'm looking into ordering in larger quantities and have noticed ShineArt mentioned a few times. I've visited their website shineartusa.com, but there are only one or two products listed. I emailed and inquired, but was only sent back an email to place an order by email. How do I know what to order if I don't have a catalog or price list? Do they have a catalog or a price list somewhere that I am missing?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I called them and they sent me pdf price list via email. That was last year but I doubt they have stopped that


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

The ShineArt website (shineartusa.com) is a shame, a disgrace of the company but their stones, prices and services are admirable.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes I don't know about their website... Ordering is a bit of a hassle as you have to do it thru email.. But the product and service is great but a little hoops to jump thru at first....

I can tell you you have to buy in bag lots for Rhinestuds, and Low Leads... for ss10 that's 500gross and ss6 1000 gross...

Then form there I believe minimums are 125 gross but they charge you $5.00 up charge for not buying in full bag quantities...

So say you order 10 colors 125gross each..... That's an extra $50.00 charge for the bag split...

But given all that their prices and product for the money is decent... 

Even try some chinese stones for decals and giveaways... They aren't too bad either...

Kevin


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I order from shineart all the time.

email: [email protected]

They'll send you a price sheet and color chart via email.

SS10 comes in bags of 500gross, ss6 in 1000gross.

I usually buy a few bags of crystal at one time, and then half bags of colors or a full bag, depending on the color. They charge a 1 time fee per bag that they split.. $5.00.

They usually ship same day, and I get my items in 2-3 days.

steve


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That helps. I emailed and am waiting for a price list. I thought maybe I had the wrong website, but maybe it just isn't set up all the way yet. They did say it was a work in progress. How long have they been working on it?? Just curious.

At least I know it isn't my connection or web browser. I thought my computer had gone nuts again.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

You may have been on the overseas supplier Shineart's website by mistake. The one located in the US is shineartusa.com. The prices are still not listed on the US website but last time I checked most of their products are. It's very easy to order via email once you get their product price list. I email them at [email protected] and usually get a response back within the hour. In most cases my order ships the same day but I am also 3hrs behind them time wise. 

As far as the spilt bag fee goes, they are still lower in price even when having to pay the additional $5, than most US suppliers for the same quantity.


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm looking at shineartusa.com and there is only 2 products listed... pellosa ss-3 crystals 10gross in-stock and 32cm hot fix tape, out of stock.

I was trying to figure out if it was just me & my computer being blind with the rest of the world seeing the website, or if it was the website. I've tried Firefox and IE, and I get the same thing.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

I've ordered from Shineart many times. i've always sent an email to Chloe ([email protected]) to get what I need and have ALWAYS gotten great service, and good pricing for the stones I use ...

It's not your browser - I get the same thing when I go to their site.. it does appear that their website is down or maybe being re-worked? maybe you should just give them a call ? 213-765-0910


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

JenSews2 said:


> I'm looking at shineartusa.com and there is only 2 products listed... pellosa ss-3 crystals 10gross in-stock and 32cm hot fix tape, out of stock.
> 
> I was trying to figure out if it was just me & my computer being blind with the rest of the world seeing the website, or if it was the website. I've tried Firefox and IE, and I get the same thing.


Sorry...it's been a while since I have been on their website. It looks like they might be updating it to possibly start receiving online orders. I guess that would be a question to ask them. 

Rest assure...there's nothing wrong with your eyes. Those of us who order from them regularly don't bother going to the website.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

The ShineArt website is like this (practically useless) for about 6 months or maybe more, but they are very responsive for emails and phone calls.

Please ShineArt:

*It is time to fill out this website with useful content.* The "_There are no products in this category_" error message is VERY annoying.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Looking at the few prices they have listed on the website it looks like they are more of a retail price verses the wholesale price. I'm wondering if and when they do get it up and running if we will still have to call or email wholesale orders.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use shine art,have since day 1. no complaints from me.I have used there precosia,korean and chineese stones.they will email you a price list.order via email.dont be afraid to call and ask questions if needed ask for Clhoe.they have sample cards that have all the stones with names and stock numbers.It is very nice to have the stones all in front of you to choose from rather then guessing from a computer screen.they hand set all their sample cards and charge $15.well worth it.just my 2 cents.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

We purchased their full catalog for about $40 but I'd still prefer ordering online as we do with ALL of our t-shirt, vinyl and thread wholesalers. 

I'd like to log in automatically, checking wholesale prices, adding the items into the cart, making decisions about shipping and paying with a credit card. I'd like to have tracking info as well.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have used them for a couple of years, never a problem and always good product. I find it easy to order from them.. just email what I want, they send me back an invoice with prices to approve.. I tell them what shipping I want, UPS, FedX, USPS..they charge to my credit card and send me a tracking number.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

api said:


> I'd like to log in automatically, checking wholesale prices, adding the items into the cart, making decisions about shipping and paying with a credit card. I'd like to have tracking info as well.


 
Me too. I do most of my ordering late at night, online.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

And while we are making a wish list I would like to add: I wish they had a standard price list. Every time I order, prices are dependent on who you order with. If you order through an email be sure to have them send you an invoice to approve first. They are also doing away with their regular Pellosa stones. They told me in the future the Premium Pellosa will replace the regulars.....of course they are more expensive. Same great shine but they seem to have more glue for the hotfix.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

ok i got my pricelist they have tons of different stones... not sure if im reading the pricing right but they dont seem like wholesale prices, does anyone know if there are to priceslist.. i get my stones from rhinestone world and the 100 gross of korean crystal there seem to be around the same price that doesnt seem right?? if anyone can clear this up for me thanks


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm I think you may be reading it wrong... trying to go apples to apples...

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com

ss10, korean low lead crystal 159.00 for 500 gross bag

Page 5 shine art, ss10, crystal 1 bag(500 gross) 42.50

my catalog is ver 120301

I use shineart for just about everything, but for a few hard to find colors, I found a few overseas places on alibaba that take paypal.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

ifusion said:


> Hmmm I think you may be reading it wrong... trying to go apples to apples...
> 
> Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com
> 
> ...


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got my price list too. I was wondering the quality difference between the Pellosa and the EC Low Lead (and what does EC stand for?). I'm guessing the pg. 6 Rhinestones are lower quality? and page 7...what is the "new" Rhinestone (A)? Better or worse than pg 6, with their slightly cheaper prices?

Slightly confusing, and a short description would be nice.

Their prices are good though, if I get what I'd like to think I'm getting. I can't afford to order a lot and discover it wasn't what I was used to!


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I use shine art and I have been able to order in bulk and envelop the pellosa stones are great.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I got am email from them yesterday because i was confused as well. i use korean stones and they sAID THAT PAGE 6 RHINESTONE HOT FIX was korean stones i might try the pelloas and see what the difference is. they are supposed to be better than korean correct???


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> I got am email from them yesterday because i was confused as well. i use korean stones and they sAID THAT PAGE 6 RHINESTONE HOT FIX was korean stones i might try the pelloas and see what the difference is. they are supposed to be better than korean correct???


Pelloas are night and day different...

The Korean A is not as good as regular Korean but better than their Chinese Quality....

I have all of them as I find their are cases where each have their place... For example I use Chinese a lot on Rhinestone Decals....

But the Pellosa's are REALLY nice... Like little diamonds...

Kevin


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

katruax said:


> Pelloas are night and day different...
> 
> The Korean A is not as good as regular Korean but better than their Chinese Quality....
> 
> ...




thanks i will have to maybe get the Pelloas and put them against my korean stones here.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> thanks i will have to maybe get the Pelloas and put them against my korean stones here.


Oh yes the difference you will see night and day... But the price difference is night and day too...

I have one customer who uses all Pellosa's for Crystal color and Korean for colors...

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I haven't requested a price sheet lately so I had no idea that Shine Art had different grades of Korean Rhinestones. In my email when I order I just state that I want Korean Hot Fix Rhinestones. 

The shipment of clear rhinestones I received the other day I think I paid around $54 for a bag of 500 gross of the ss10 Crystal Rhinestones. Can someone that has a price list tell me if that is the lower or higher end of the Korean grading scale. They don't look any different than the ones I have always purchased.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> I haven't requested a price sheet lately so I had no idea that Shine Art had different grades of Korean Rhinestones. In my email when I order I just state that I want Korean Hot Fix Rhinestones.
> 
> The shipment of clear rhinestones I received the other day I think I paid around $54 for a bag of 500 gross of the ss10 Crystal Rhinestones. Can someone that has a price list tell me if that is the lower or higher end of the Korean grading scale. They don't look any different than the ones I have always purchased.


That's the straight up Korean Grade... Korean A grade honestly I don't think is really worth it... The savings is minimal...

Also there is like 5 price lists... Just depends on your volume... A $2000 single order or $5,000 in monthly volume will get you the best pricing...

Kevin


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for all these comments! This is very helpful as I have only purchased the Korean from a different place. However, even the envelopes of the Pellosa are about what I'm paying for the nicer Korean ones.

Is shipping reasonable $? I hate ordering only to find out that shipping is outrageous. Does anyone know if they have a storefront?

How fast do your stones come?


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

> That's the straight up Korean Grade... Korean A grade honestly I don't think is really worth it... The savings is minimal...
> 
> Kevin



Curious... how do the Low Lead compare to the regular Korean grade for shine?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

not sure about shipping yet havnt ordered yet. i asked if i could go down and check out the products in person and they said yes. i dont think its a storefront though, they might have a little showroom or something..


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got 1000 gross chinese ss10 crystal $45 plus shipping from shine art.The same amount in pellosa woulda been $350 
They dont overcharge for shipping,They are in CA, Im in NY.I have them shipped USPS (no insurance) and it takes around 3 days.
pellosa are very nice.I started with them,love them,shine like diamonds.very expensive.I actually also got chinese stones on my first oder with shine art .when you compare the two you will choose the pellosa like I did.I went to the tsf classifieds and sold my chineese stones that I had just purchased.
with the amount of stones i use now id have to be a millionaire to keep stocking pellosa.I just cant afford them. people want cheap pricing,well at least the majority does.I use chinese on garments and have never had anyone say ugh that looks like crap.in fact its just the opposite,their eyes light up and they say "omg its fabulous! I Love it!"ect,ect...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

JenSews2 said:


> Curious... how do the Low Lead compare to the regular Korean grade for shine?


Honestly I don't get Low Leads from them...

They have a pretty limited color selection in Low Leads

The other drawback for some...

With Low Leads You have to purchase in full bags... You can't split bags like you can with Korean...

Chinese, Low Leads and Studs are all full bags...

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> I just got 1000 gross chinese ss10 crystal $45 plus shipping from shine art.The same amount in pellosa woulda been $350
> They dont overcharge for shipping,They are in CA, Im in NY.I have them shipped USPS (no insurance) and it takes around 3 days.
> pellosa are very nice.I started with them,love them,shine like diamonds.very expensive.I actually also got chinese stones on my first oder with shine art .when you compare the two you will choose the pellosa like I did.I went to the tsf classifieds and sold my chineese stones that I had just purchased.
> with the amount of stones i use now id have to be a millionaire to keep stocking pellosa.I just cant afford them. people want cheap pricing,well at least the majority does.I use chinese on garments and have never had anyone say ugh that looks like crap.in fact its just the opposite,their eyes light up and they say "omg its fabulous! I Love it!"ect,ect...


I've never ordered their Chinese rhinestones because i have read the Chinese stones have more flaws. If I have to sit and pull out the bad ones it's worth it to me to pay a little more for the Korean. What the approx. percentage of stones you have to pull out of a design and replace because they chipped, cracked or irregular?


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Do they have a sample chart that can be ordered? I don't see one on the price list.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

My sales rep at Shineart told me that they can get any of the Korean Colors in low lead -- they just don't carry them in stock and they have to be ordered.

I know they don't show all the colors on the color chart - but that's what she told me anyway.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

JenSews2 said:


> Do they have a sample chart that can be ordered? I don't see one on the price list.


Yes they do have a sample chart for sale...you need to call them or send them an email to order one.


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you use these stones on a Ioline machine


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I use to have an ioline crystalpress and I tried the pellosa and economy stones in it. I had about 50% upside down stones with economy, and about 20% upside down stones with the pellosa.

I have a cams machine now and they work perfectly in the cams.. (just abotu everything works perfectly with the cams).


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

ifusion said:


> I use to have an ioline crystalpress and I tried the pellosa and economy stones in it. I had about 50% upside down stones with economy, and about 20% upside down stones with the pellosa.
> 
> I have a cams machine now and they work perfectly in the cams.. (just abotu everything works perfectly with the cams).


When you say economy are you referring to their Chinese or Korean rhinestones?

What size cams machine are you running?


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> When you say economy are you referring to their Chinese or Korean rhinestones?
> 
> What size cams machine are you running?


They were listed as economy... I would say probably chinese.. the 4.5 cents a gross.

I'm running a cams 1v2p now.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

if using the chineese stones you might get one or two that are irregular or no glue out of a 500 stone count template.for the price id rather pluck the two bad stones and replace.

economy referes to chineese.

i just got in some ab crystal stones.wow.i cant believe how awesome they are! ab stands for "Aurora Borealis"it is the coating that gives them the rainbow color.also known as the _northern lights.
_


----------

